
Physicists have 'solved' mystery of levitation - ashish_0x90
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/1559579/Physicists-have-solved-mystery-of-levitation.html
======
anigbrowl
Entertaining University department page (with link to publications):
<http://www.st-andrews.ac.uk/~ulf/levitation.html>

